# Decker Lake



## Gobi Muncher (May 27, 2004)

Anyone ever fished this lake? Just curious how it is and what is available.
Thanks!


----------



## newbreed (May 4, 2004)

You know, I've always seen this one on the DNR map .... but I don't know how to get to it legally? It's surrounded by residental property. We used to sneak back there and drink beer when I was a little tike ....  

I always wondered if they were calling the lake/canal system in Piqua as Decker lake ..... 

Someone correct me if I'm wrong ....


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I believe it is. Swift run/ Decker its all the same. Dink crappie, some nice gills and the occasional bass. You can put a small boat in there also. Took my kids ice fishing there this past winter. Canal was 3-4 ft deep in the middle.


----------



## newbreed (May 4, 2004)

There is this other good sized pond not far away, man, can't remember the name of that road off Rt 66, but it has a bunch of 90 degree turns on it, right past Swift Run on the left, but it's off that .... everyone I knew always called that Decker Lake. Even the person I knew that lived off of it way back when ..... that was Decker and Swift Run was Swift Run.


----------

